# need help with pigeon



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi, 
I found a pigeon outside of my window; neighbors were cleaning their house and destroyed pigeon's nest. Other birds started to attack him, so I took him home. I do not know how old is he, but leather is almost formed but he cant fly.
I put him in a big box, but I cant feed him.
I tried calling to the bird's rescue center but they have no space. I live in Brooklyn.
Please help.
Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Post a picture to better determine the age?


----------



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> Post a picture to better determine the age?


Here's a photo. I bought defrosted peas as was suggested at this forum. However, pigeon does not eat it, I think he does not know how. Also, I don't know how much food do I have to give him.
http://plus.google.com/photos/102616825334596717103/albums/5899513800039864209?authkey=CPT9rYjWtMXewwE


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He isn't going to eat them. You would need to hand feed the defrosted and warmed peas to him. 30 or so a few times a day. But you need to wait till the crop empties before feeding him again. I was hoping for a closer picture to be able to see him better.
If you put some wild bird seed in a small dish and peck at it with your forefinger, he may copy you and try to eat. If he doesn't, then you would feed him the defrosted and warmed peas, which you have defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Come from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak on each side. Open his beak with the other hand, and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat and over the tongue. Let him close his beak and he will swallow. If he throws it out, then you didn't put it far enough back.
Closer picture? He looks like he is missing a lot of feathers around the face and throat. That would be a good indication that he has canker and needs to be treated for it.


----------



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> He isn't going to eat them. You would need to hand feed the defrosted and warmed peas to him. 30 or so a few times a day. But you need to wait till the crop empties before feeding him again. I was hoping for a closer picture to be able to see him better.
> If you put some wild bird seed in a small dish and peck at it with your forefinger, he may copy you and try to eat. If he doesn't, then you would feed him the defrosted and warmed peas, which you have defrosted and warmed under warm running water. Hold him on your lap and against your body. Come from behind his head with one hand and clasp his beak on each side. Open his beak with the other hand, and put in a pea. Push it to the back of his throat and over the tongue. Let him close his beak and he will swallow. If he throws it out, then you didn't put it far enough back.
> Closer picture? He looks like he is missing a lot of feathers around the face and throat. That would be a good indication that he has canker and needs to be treated for it.


Thank you for your help.
I feed him a few times a day exactly how you explained. 
I have a few question:
How to teach him eat food without my help?
How much food is enough for him and how often?
Here's a closer picture:
https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/...5899896497972350962&oid=102616825334596717103


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He's between 3 and 4 weeks old. Try giving him maybe 40 or so peas, 2 or 3 times a day. You should always wait till his crop empties before you feed him again, so depending, it could be 3 times if the crop empties fast enough. If not, then 2 times a day. Or smaller feedings that equal the same. 
To get him to learn to eat, leave some peas with him. They usually learn to pick them up quickly, as they are soft and easy to pick up. And make sure he knows how to drink. Once you teach him to drink on his own, you can start leaving seeds with him. Peck at the seed with your forefinger, sort of like a beak. And let him watch you. Eventually he will learn. To teach him to drink, gently dip his beak into a small crock of tepid water, but don't go over his nostrils. Do this several times a day, and he will learn.


----------



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> He's between 3 and 4 weeks old. Try giving him maybe 40 or so peas, 2 or 3 times a day. You should always wait till his crop empties before you feed him again, so depending, it could be 3 times if the crop empties fast enough. If not, then 2 times a day. Or smaller feedings that equal the same.
> To get him to learn to eat, leave some peas with him. They usually learn to pick them up quickly, as they are soft and easy to pick up. And make sure he knows how to drink. Once you teach him to drink on his own, you can start leaving seeds with him. Peck at the seed with your forefinger, sort of like a beak. And let him watch you. Eventually he will learn. To teach him to drink, gently dip his beak into a small crock of tepid water, but don't go over his nostrils. Do this several times a day, and he will learn.


I am doing this but still he is not eating nor drinking by himself.
Though, now he flies a little bit. So, when will be the proper time to release him?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you release him before he can eat and drink on his own, and before he is flying well, he won't survive. Even when he can do these things, he may not be able to make it in the wild, as lots of what they know to survive is taught by the parents, and the flock. He has neither. It should be done in a soft release, where they are slowly introduced to a flock, from the safety of a cage, and given time to learn things, then he is released into a flock.
If you just release him on his own, he won't last long. He has no idea of where to find food and water, or how to avoid predators, of where to roost. Nothing. They live in flocks, because they can't survive out there on their own. There is more to it than just letting him go. Would be good if you could find a rehabber or someone with other pigeons who could release them together.


----------



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Jay3 said:


> If you release him before he can eat and drink on his own, and before he is flying well, he won't survive. Even when he can do these things, he may not be able to make it in the wild, as lots of what they know to survive is taught by the parents, and the flock. He has neither. It should be done in a soft release, where they are slowly introduced to a flock, from the safety of a cage, and given time to learn things, then he is released into a flock.
> If you just release him on his own, he won't last long. He has no idea of where to find food and water, or how to avoid predators, of where to roost. Nothing. They live in flocks, because they can't survive out there on their own. There is more to it than just letting him go. Would be good if you could find a rehabber or someone with other pigeons who could release them together.


Can you please give me an idea how to find rehabber or someone who has pigeons?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

This is under *resources*



Sean Casey Animal Rescue
Specializing in the rescue, rehabilitation & placement of reptiles, amphibians, exotic & domestic animals
PHONE: 718.436.5163 ♥ EMAIL: [email protected] ♥ 153 East 3rd Street—Brooklyn, New York 11218 
SEAN CASEY ANIMAL RESCUE IS A A 501(C)(3) NOT-FOR-PROFIT, NO-KILL SHELTER
Skip to content


There are probably others. Posted this while you are still online.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Tim_1202 said:


> Can you please give me an idea how to find rehabber or someone who has pigeons?



What is your location?


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Jay,
Post #1, Tim says he is in Brooklyn. I looked up NY in RESOURCES link, and posted while Tim was still online. Maybe he found some other nearby resource, hopefully, or got a referral from them.

lLarry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Jay,
> Post #1, Tim says he is in Brooklyn. I looked up NY in RESOURCES link, and posted while Tim was still online. Maybe he found some other nearby resource, hopefully, or got a referral from them.
> 
> lLarry.


Thanks. I must have missed that.


----------



## Tim_1202 (Jul 11, 2013)

Larry_Cologne said:


> Jay,
> Post #1, Tim says he is in Brooklyn. I looked up NY in RESOURCES link, and posted while Tim was still online. Maybe he found some other nearby resource, hopefully, or got a referral from them.
> 
> lLarry.


Thank you for the quick response. Unfortunately, they do not have space to take the pigeon. Now, I do not know what to do; my rent lease prohibits to keep animals and also I do not have time to look after the pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Try this link. Maybe they can help.

New York City Pigeon Rescue Central


http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/NYCPRC/


----------

